# Lost Sawyer Polecat on Main Salmon



## Barnburner (May 14, 2011)

Lost a yellow 10' Sawyer Polecat with blade either at Carey Creek or possibly on the dirt road to McCall off the Carey Creek road to Riggins. Is rope wrapped and has a black Sotar oar keep.

Thanks


----------

